# BMW M3 Lemans Blue paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

It's been a busy year and heading towards Christmas it's been even busier ! This is a car that has been way overdue for posting not a Super-car but still a nice sports car nevertheless BMW M3 which had severe paint etching caused buy water marks and general neglect due to incorrect washing technique and not drying the car has caused this :



















a 50/50 shot of the bonnet










This is how the roof , bonnet, and boot looked like close up !










To this










Tail Pipes before a lot of carbon deposit










And after










50/50 shot of the boot



















Here are the final results after 25 hours of paint correction over two and a half days !

Enjoy the photos !

















































































































































Thanks for reading , Merry Christmas & prosperous 2011 to all !

Regards Mario*


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice work, that's a beautiful car.

-Kody-


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

did you use your new flex Mario?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Mario! Those lights are definitely on the list to buy!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a superb color to detail , awesome work Mario :thumb:


----------



## MarkGolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice work but that's no normal M3 is it? Supercharged?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

kakeuter said:


> Very nice work, that's a beautiful car.
> 
> -Kody-


Thanks Kody,

Yes, I prefer this particular model compared to the current M3 !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> did you use your new flex Mario?


No David ,didn't have the new Flex at the time it was on order 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work Mario! Those lights are definitely on the list to buy!!


Thanks Jesse ,

Yes , I will be ordering a smaller 50watt which will be useful for picking up paint defects for the sides of the car!

Let me know if you want me to put you in touch with the guy here in Australia !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> What a superb color to detail , awesome work Mario :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

Yes, i loved detailing this car because of the colour which is very unusual colour ! Me used to detailing only Black cars  A departure from the norm !

Regards Mario


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great in that colour -


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

much smarter


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great in that colour -


Thanks Bill,

It does look great in that colour it brings out the nice shape of this M3 !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> much smarter


Definitely Mat :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

What lighting did you use?LED?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> What lighting did you use?LED?


I used a 92 Watt Led Flood Light Spiros

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> I used a 92 Watt Led Flood Light Spiros
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario


Great job mario i was thinking to buy my selve a led but it was to expensive compared to megalight .it was 200 euro


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> Great job mario i was thinking to buy my selve a led but it was to expensive compared to megalight .it was 200 euro


Thanks Spiros,

They are expensive I won't dispute that however they are very durable ! 200 euro that's 268.22 Australian Dollars !

I paid $ 700.00 AUD ( Australian Dollars ) for this one :wall:
After I told the guy I was paying for a 100watt Led when it was just 92 Watt so he discounted it $ 50.00 off !

Best Regards

Mario


----------

